# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  قصة واقعية وحديثة جداً جداً تنشر بناءً على رغبة صاحبة القصة

## ضوى

*السلام عليكم أخواني وأخواتي .. سأقوم بمشيئة الله بنقل قصة واقعية لازالت أحداثها مستمرة ولكني سأنقلها على أجزاء لأنها طويلة وأرجو من الجميع التفاعل معي والدعاء لصاحبة القصة بالذرية الصالحة.*

*ملاحظة: 1-أقوم بنشر القصة بناءً على رغبة صاحبة القصة فهدفها أن يستفيد من قصتها أكبر عدد من الناس نساء ورجال.*
*2- قد توجد بعض الأخطاء الإملائية لأني سأنقلها كما هي.*
*3- إن تاريخ نقلي للقصة بعد آخر جزء للقصة بيومين تقريباً.*

*نبدء الجزء الأول:*
*((..بين أيديني رواية ماجدولين للمنفلوطي..كنت منسجمة معها مره .. قطع علي صوت منبه الجوال..كنت حاطته قبل وصول سلطان بربع ساعه..
تركت الرواية على جنب مع اني غطست في بحر كلماتها..قمت أخذت شاور ولبست برمود أبيض وتي شيرت وردي..حطيت مكياج ناعم ..
درت حوالين نفسي وأنا أضحك ..أخر شي تعطرت ورجعت لروايتي الي تركتها ..سمعت صوت الباب تسكر..
أكيد حبيبي.. طلعت للصالة..
وصل بس كان شكله شاحب..مو على عادته..رحت له وضميته لصدري..أكيد العمل كان متعبه ..
همست في أذنه
-هلا حبيبي..وحشتني..
رد بصوت مبحوح ومتقطع..
- هـ ــديــ ــل
صوته أرعبني خفت عليه..
-عيونها..وروحها..ايش فيك ..؟!!
-تعبااااان ياهديل تعبااااااااان
ضميته لصدري بقوه وأنا أحس بنبضات صدره ترتفع..
بعد دقايق بعد نفسه عني وناظر عيوني وكأنه يجاوب على سؤال في نفسه..
- والله أحبك
أنا لحظتها تفاجأت بكلامه..وفرحت ..دمعت عيوني 
-وانا بعد أموت على ترابك..
.
.
تركته يبدل ثيابه ودخل الغرفه يبي ينام..أنا من نظرته حسيت ان فيه شي..ناظرني دقيقه وبعدها شتت نظره لأماكن ثانيه..
ولأن كان من عادتي اني انومه حتى لو مافيني نوم..انسدحت على الفراش ..وانتظرته ينام..لكن كان شكله متوتر وقلقان..جلس على السرير..قام..راح للتسريحه وأخذ جواله من عليها..
رجع ..جلس..وهو يقلب في جواله..بعد ثواني قفل الجوال..تدرون ايش استنتجت..؟!
انه مايبي يحط عينه في عيني..لا تسألوني كيف عرفت..5سنوات من العشرة ..كيف ما أعرف..؟!!
حبيبي هذا كتاب مفتوح أقرأه بكل لحظه..أتصفح حياته من تصرفاته..
قمت علشان ينام..لأني بهالطريقه راح أحرمه من انه ينام..وهو مو قادر يناظرني..
أول ماتحركت..التفت لي..قمت وطلعت من الغرفة..
ايش تتوقعون يخبي علي..؟!!
وليش مو قادر يصارحني ..لدرجة أنه ما يناظرني..؟!!
قطع تفكيري صوت الرعد..بدأت السماء تمطر..ياااه من زمان ما أمطرت الرياض..اللهم اجعله سقيا خير وبركه..
فتحت الشياك وجلست اناظر ماء السماء اذا اختلط بالارض..تبدأ الأرض تضحك..الناس تضحك..الأطفال يضحكون..اااه من الأطفال..
يارب لا تحرمني منهم..خمس سنوات وأنا أنتظر ضحكه تهز هالبيت ..أنتظر طفل اشيله 9 شهور بين لحمي ودمي..يشاركني نفسي..نبضاتي..
يعيش هنا عند قلبي..يطلع للدنيا ابوسه..اشمه ..اضمه..يارب..لا تحرمني..
حسيت بشي على كتفي..التفتت لقيت سلطان واقف وراي..
وأول ماناظرته شال عيوني عني وناظر السما..ماقلتلكم مابيبي يحط عينه بعيني..؟!!
-هديل في شي أبي أقوله لك..وما قدرت أنام قبل اقولك..
-خير حبيبي..؟!!
سكت..أخذت ايده وجلسته على الكنبه..
وهزيت رأسي له أشجعه علشان يبدأ كلامه..
لف ايده على خصري وقربني منه حيل ..
-هديل..ماادري كيف بأبدأ كلامي..هديل ..والله ماني قادر..
-حبيبي قول..مهما كان كلامك..أنا زوجتك..وهديل الي تعرفها..ماراح تعاتبك على شي أنت سويته..لأنها واثقه فيك..
كل هذا وهو مايناظرني..
مرت دقيقة صمت ..بعدها مسك ايدي وأخذ نفس عميق وتكلم..(وليت الدنيا وقفت لحظتها وماتكلم)
-هديل ..أنت عارفه أني أنا واياك ما نقدر ننجب..وانا مو معترض على قضاء الله..بالعكس..راضي والحمد لله..
وقبل هالشي..أنت ماتشكين طرفة عين أني أحبك وما أقدر أستغني عنك أبدا..ياهديل أنا ما أتخيل أعيش لحظه من دونك..أرجوك يا هديل ..
أرجوك سامحيني..أرجوك لا تتركيني مهما صار بيننا..أرجوك ياهديل ..
أنا أنقبض قلبي وقتها..كنت حاسه أنه أنتهى الموضوع الي كلمني في قبل فتره أنه يبي يتزوج علي..
نبتت أشواك في حلقي ..ما قدرت أطلع الكلمه القاضيه..كنت أبي أعرف خلاص انتهى كل شي..
طيب ليه أنا الحين مو قادرة أتحرك حتى ماقدرت أرمش من الصدمة ..وأنا الي أعطيته الضوء الأخضر انه يتزوج..
حس فيني..
-هديل..؟!!
-كـ مـ ـل
-حبيبتي فيك شي..؟!!
هزيت راسي نافيه..ورجعت ناظرته كنت ابيه يكمل كلامه..
ضغط على ايدي الي كانت بين ايديه وكمل..
-هديل الي اخترتها ماراح تكون أفضل منك في شي..أنا اشترطت على أمي تكون مطلقه أو أرمله..
واليوم كلمتني تقول أنها كلمت أم محمد جارتنا وخطبت بنتها المطلقه..وأكبر منك ب4 سنوات تقريبا..
- خطبتها..؟!!
نزل راسه 
-ايه..ويوم الخميس الملكه..
خنجر قاتل انغرس بين ضلوعي بقوووووه والله حسيت ان الدنيا تدور فيني..شعور جامح شل كياني..
جسمي تصلب ..ماني قادره حتى ارمش..
طيب ليه أنا كذا..أنا الي طلبت منه ..صح..؟!!
بس ماتخيلت بيوم هالشعور ..صح كنت متأكده اني راح احزن..بس مو لهدرجة..
.
.
هديل..توازني ..عيدي حساباتك..من حقه ..من حقه..هديل..هدي اعصابك..
اااااااه كيف تقاسمني فيه وحده ثانيه..كيف بصبر عنه يوم كامل..كيف ..يارب ساعدني..يارب ثبتني..
كان يناظرني بقلق ينتظر ردة فعلي..لكن انصدم لما قلتله..
-مبروك حبيبي..ان شاء الله تسعدك..
وقتها حضني..وهو ينطق بكلمات والله عجزت اسمعها حسيت ان جسمي تعطلت فيه كل خليه..
ااااه باقي 3 أيام ..3 أيام ..وتشاركني بهالحضن وحده ثانيه..
كنت وقتها أقرب للمغمى علي ..طحت بحضنه زي الميته..كنت أتمنى وقتها أرجع بهالحضن قبل 5 سنوات..لما كنت عروسه محد يشاركني فيه وأتهنى فيه خمس سنوات كمان..
لا أبي أرجع بهالحضن لذيك المراهقه الي تنحصر اهتماماتها على الميك اب واللبس والطلعه..
لا أبي أرجع طفله..
أبي أكون أي شي..إلا أني أكون زوجه زوجها بتشاركها فيه غيرها..اااه ياربي والله أكبر مني الالم..ياربي ياحبيبي ساعدني..
والله يارب لو مابتصبرني ما أقدر أتحمل..
.
.
.
للحديث بقية..فاسمعوني..* 

*لا تنسون انها بحاجة لدعاكم*

----------


## ضوى

*السلام عليكم*
*مع ان ما كو تفاعل بعد بواصل...*

*الجزء الثاني* 

*صحيت على صوت المؤذن**للصلاة..ضميت نفسي وأنا أحس بالبرد..كنت نايمه على الكنبه في الصالة والشباك**مفتوح..ليه انا نايمه هنا..تذكرت آخر شي اني نمت بحضنه**
..**الا وينه..؟**!!
**ناظرت**الساعه كانت الساعه 5:30 اووووف اذان المغرب..كل هالوقت وانا نايمه**..
**ياربي وين**حبيبي..ليه تركني في البرد..طيب كان قفل الشباك..من**أولها ياسلطان..طيب كيف**لوتزوجت..خلاص مابتسأل فيني..؟**!!
**قمت وانا أمدد اديني الي تعورت من ضيق**المكان..كان البيت مظلم..موحش..ياربي ايش فيني صرت متشائمه ما أشوف الا**الظلمه..؟**!!
**توضيت وصليت الصلوات الي فاتتني..فيني ألم أعجز أتكلم عنه..ألم يخدر**أطرافك**..
**ألم تحس أن كل نبضه من قلبك تصرخ...يكـــــــــفــــــــــــي**..
**أحد**يحس فيني..أحد يحس بشعور الطفله الي تحتضر داخلي..؟**!!
**سجدت وانا أبكي** ..**يارب..يارب..يارب..أمتك ضعيفه بين ايديك..أنت أعلم بحالها منها**وأعلم بألمها**منها..يارب هي لاتريد أن تعترض على قضائك وشرعك..ولا تريد أن تخسر ثواب الصبر وحسن**التبعل..غريبه في هذه المدينه ..وحيده ليس لها الا انت..ياربي يا**حبيبي..ساعدني..أرجوك..ساعدني..صب على قلب الصبر صبا ..يامغيث اغثني يامغيث اغثني**يامغيث اغثني**..
**حسيت اني ارتحت شوي بعد مارفعت راسي من السجود..قررت قرار اني ما**ابكي قدامه..أنا اقوى من اني ابكي..اذا حسيت اني ضعيفه عندي ربي ابكي**له**..
**وبعدين بلاش انكد عليه فرحته..واطفي جذوه ولدت داخله بالامل في الطفل الي**تمناه**..
**ليه أكون أنانيه..اذا انا انحرمت..يكفيني هو سعيد بطفله..وسعادته تسوى**الدنيا بمافيها..وهو طفلي وزوجي وصديقي وكل حياتي**..
**بس الفكره الي زلزلتني انه**يتغير علي اذا تزوج..راح اجن..لا هو يحبني وماراح يتغير**..
**من حقه انه يتزوج ..من**حقه ينجب..بس مو من حقه انه يتركني او يتغير علي**..
**ااااااااااه ياسلطان ليه**تعذبني..حرام عليك**..
**ليه تترك لأفكاري السودا مجال** ..**ويـــــــنــــــــك**...
**الحين انا لازم ابرمج نفسي على غيابه..كيف راح اتحمل**بعده عني يوم كامل...ااااه والا يوم زواجه شلوووووووووون بتحمله** ..**اررررررجووووووووكم احد ينقذني**....
**اااااااه يايمه لو تدرين عن بنتك...يمه لو**تدرين عن زوجها الي خطب**...
**يمه شنو بقولك ..كيف بتتحملين الخبر..يمه**محتاااااااجتك تضميني..تخففين علي يايمه**..
**يمه ابيييييييييك مالي بالدنيا**غيرك**...
**تعبت من الدموع..لازم اصير صارمه مع نفسي واتكيف مع وضعي**الجديد**..
**اسندت راسي على ركبتي من التعب..أحس بدوخه ..أحس اني جوعانه..اييي ما**كليت شي من اليوم..يوووووه الغداء الي سويته اليوم باقي زي ماهو..ياربي حتى سلطان**ما أكل..وينه طلع وهو جيعان..حرام ياربي ايش بقول اذا سألتني عنه..؟**حسيت بأيد**تمسح على راسي..فزيت وعلى طول رفعت راسي وشفته ..ماكانت ملامحه واضحه ..كانت الغرفه**مظلمه مافي الا نور اضاءة الشارع..انحنى وسلم على راسي**..
-**حبيبتي صباح**الخير**..
**صوتي اختنق وقتها..لا تقول لي حبيبتي..انا اتعب زياده بمجرد اني افكر**انك راح تقولها لغيري**..
**مااقدر ارد..والله مااقدر..ناظرته وابتسمت..جلس مقابلني** ..**وهو ساكت وانا فضلت الصمت على كلامي المغلوب..لو تكلمت..بكيت..وأنا قررت ان مافي**دموع**..
**جلسنا فتره وأنا ساكته وهو ساكت يلعب بطرف شرشف الصلاة الي**لابسته**..
-**هديل**رفعت راسي..بس ماقدرت احط عيني بعينه**..
-**امم ماجعتي..أنا**جوعان..ايش رايك نطلع نتعشى..بدل هالجو الكئيب..ليه الظلام..؟**!!
**هزيت راسي**موافقه**..
**بسوي اي شي بس ما اتكلم..انا تعبانه ماني قادره اتحرك..بس مابقول لا**لأني ماابي اجادل أو أفتح مواضيع..ماابي اتكلم**..
**مسك ايدي وشالني**ووقفني**..
-**يالله حياتي تجهزي..أنا أنتظرك**..
.
.
.
**انتظروني..سأعود**بحروفي**..*

----------


## أجمل إحساس

تسلمي أختي على القصة وربي لا يحرمنا من جديدك

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

تسلميييييييييييين عزيزتي ضوى عالقصة وودي أسمعها إلى النهاية لا تتأخري في كتابتها عزيزتي

----------


## فتاة الزهور

هلا وغلا
                          القصة حلوة وياريت تكمليها لنا للأخر وماتتأخرين علينا بلأجزاء ويعطيج العافية ضوى على القصة

                                                          فتاة الزهور

----------


## ضوى

*تشكرون خواتي على تفاعلكن مع القصة*
*ولا تنسون الدعاء لهديل لأنها فعلاً بحاجة لدعاكم* 

*وبالنسبة للذين يمرون بدون اضافة رد كذلك لا تنسونها من دعاكم*
*وأشركونا في الدعاء*
*ربي يوفق الجميع*

*وسأوافيكم بالجزء الثالث*
*انتظروني*

----------


## ضوى

*الجزء الثالث*


*جربتم شعور**العجز...؟**!!*
*العجز من أنك تحافظ على اغلى شي بحياتك..؟**!!*
*العجز من انك تعطيه**الي يتمناه..؟**!!*
*العجز وانت تشوفه يودع اخر ايامه معاك..ويدخل احد بحياته يشاركك**كل شي..كل شي**..*
*ااااااااااه من العجز لما يغلفك..لما يطبق عليك لدرجة**الجنون..مافي شي بإيدك..مافي**..*
*كل الادوات الي كنت تمتلكها افتقدتها ...حاولت**انك تستخدمها للنهايه..لكن خانتك ...وماقدرت تكمل المشوار**..*
*العجز حتى من**الكلام..حتى من النطق..من الحركه..ليــــــــه مايحس فيني**ليـــــــــــــه؟؟؟**كنت معاه في السيارة طالعين نتعشى..كنت في البيت جوعانه** ..**لكن الحين احس اني**شبعانه حد التخمه..ماادري ليه ..لا تسألوني..الاحاسيس الي**تجتاحني اليوم مختلطه..متناقضه..كل واحد يلغي الثاني ليكون هو الاقوى**..*
*كل الي**اشوفه بهاللحظه ضباااااااب..دموعي تحجرت في عيوني..ماقدرت تنزل**..*
*الشوارع كلها**خطوط متشابكه من الانوار..ما اشوف ..مااشوف**..*
*احس نفسي اصيــــــــــح ماأبي**افقدك**..*
*تسمعني..؟**!!*
*معقوله خمس سنوات ماكانت كافيه انك تفهمني...؟**!!*
*تجلس**بجنبي الحين ..وأحسك تخونني بالتفكير..أكيد بتفكر في العروسه الجديده**..*
*ليــــه**ساكت..؟**!!*
*ليـــــــــه؟؟**تكلم..قول أنا ماافكر فيها..أفكر فيك**..!!*
*قول**أنا ماراح اتغير عليك..انا لك زي ماعودتك**..!!*
*قول أني راح احبك حتى لو نستني**زوجتي الثانيه الدنيا بمافيها**..!!*
*قول راح احبك حتى لو انجبت اطفالي الي حرمتيني**منهم**..!!*
*اااااااه ياسلطان..؟**!!*
*افهمني..أرجوك..أفهمني**..*
*مو ذنبي أني**احبك..مو ذنبي اني اعطيتك الضوء الاخضر علشان تتزوج..مو ذنبي اني ماانجب..والله مو**ذنبي**..*
*تتوقع اني ماابي اطفال..؟**!!*
*ارهن عمري وكل مااملك بس اجرب لحظة امومه**انحرمت منها..لحظه اضم فيها طفلي..اشمه ..ابوسه..ارضعه بكل حنان**الكون**..*
*سلطان..بتتزوج انت وتنجب**..*
*مين يبقى لي اشكيله شوقي**للأطفال..؟**!!*
*مين يبقى لي ابكي في حظنه بألم بعد كل مناسبه اسمع فيها انواع من**الهمز واللمز**او نظراتهم الي ماترحمني اذا ضميت واحد من عيالهم** ..**؟**!!*
*ميـــــــن يا سطان..أرجووووووك أفهمني..أرجوووووك أبي ارتاح**..*
*-**هديل**يالله وصلنا**..*
*انتظرني اتحرك وانزل بس ماقدرت..نزل وفتح لي الباب ومسك ايدي**ونزلني**..*
*.*
*.*
*جلسنا على الطاولة متقابلين..لا انا ولا هو ارتحنا**بهالوضعيه..هالجلسه بتجبرنا اننا نترك عيوننا تسبح في ملكوتها الخاص**..*
*وهذا الي**مااقدر عليه..أنا لو ناظرته بهاللحظه..بأبكي..بأقول لا تتزوج..خلاص غيرت رأيي**ماابيك تتزوج..وطبعا هالوقت بكون خسرت الصبر وخسرت زوجي الي مستحيل**يتراجع لان**الموضوع صار رسمي ومو في ايده**..*
*حسيت اني كتاب مفتوح لما وقف وغير مكانه للكرسي**الي بجنبي**..*
*توقعت وقتها اني تكلمت بصوت عالي**..*
*.*
*.*
*طلبنا العشاء** ..**والله ماابالغ اذا قلت لكم اني ماقدرت اشيل الملعقه اصلا..ألم يفتتني**..*
*يقضي**علي لكن بالبطيء..أحس اصابعي متخدره..لو تتقطع مااحس**فيها**..*
*يااااااااااااااااااارب ساعدني**..*
*-**هديل حبيبتي..افتحي فمك**..*
*التفت**له وهو رافع الملعقه يبي يأكلني..بهاللحظه..رفعت عيني بعينه**..*
*توقفت**الساعة**..*
*.*
*توقفت الحياة**..*
*.*
*كل شي تجمد الا هالعيون الي**اناظرها..حاولت ابعد عيني عن عينه..ماقدرت**..*
*شي أقوى مني يجذبني**له**..*
*يارب**دمرني هالانسان..والله احبه**..*
*طاقتي انتهت..ماحسيت الا ودموعي**تنزل..وحده ورا الثانيه..ضغطت ايدي..حاولت اتماسك..والله ماقدرت..هديل تماسكي..مافي**دموع**..*
*وكأن كلامي يزيدني ضعف بدل القوة..وأنهاااااااار..يكفي سلطان..والله**يكفي**..*
*من بدايتها أكون كذا أجل شنو بعمل لو تزوج..؟**!!*
*ترك الملعقة ..وضمني**لصدره..وااااااااه من هالحضن الي يدمرني بدل ما يقويني**..*
*قلت وصوتي يرتجف وأنا**اخرج اخر كلمات اقدر اقولها**..*
*-**سلـ ـطـ ـان ..اللـ ـه يخـ ـليـ ـك ..سـ ـاعدنـ**ـي أكـ ـرهـ ـك انـ ـا مـ ـا أقـ ـدر**..*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*غلبت القوة ضعفي..لا**أستطيع جر حروفي أكثر**..*
*لكن أعدكم أن**أعود*
*.*
*.*
*انتظروني**..*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

يا الله يا أختي ضوى أنا أنتظرك على أحر من الجمر
الله يصبرها ويرزقها بالذرية الصالحة يارب العالمين 
لا تطولي علينا يا أخت ضوى أنا بإنتظارك

----------


## ضوى

*أهلاً بيكم من جديد وإليكم*

*الجزء الرابع* 

*سلطان**..
**كان سرحان وأول**ماسمع صوتي التفت لي**..
-**عيونها**..
-**انت بتملك اليوم صح..؟**!!
**أدري ان سؤالي**غبي لكن كنت متعلقة بخيط أمل واهن..كنت أتمنى لو أسمعه يقول** ..
**لا..أنا ماراح**أتزوج..مين قالك..أنا لك طول العمر**..
**مسك ايدي وشد عليها**..
**اااااااه ماابالغ**اذا قلت اني اتكهرب اذا لمسني**ما ابيه يلمسني كرهت قربه الي يعذبني**..
**كل ما**أحاول أتقوى وأعيد حساباتي في حضنه ..ألاقيني بعدت أكثر واكثر**..
**ايده الي كانت**الربان الي يقود سفينتي في بحر الحياة..الحين اعتبرها الخنجر الي يقتلني**..
**طيف**مجنون يحول أقل لذة أحسها معاه إلى عذاااااااب لما افكر ان هالشي بيصير مع**غيري**..
**يومين وانا مااقدر انام ..من قالي عن خبر الخطوبه وأنا أجفاني**ماالتقت**..
**افكر بكل شي..وأي شي**..
**ابتعدت عنه ..ماصرت احضنه وننام ..اااااه**اشتقت لحضنه الطاهر..لحضنه الي يحويني أنا وبس من دون أحد ثاني غيرنا**..
**حتى هو**حسيت انه مايقدر ينام..أنا عارفه انه النوم يستحيل عليه اذا ماكان بقربي**..
**اعرف**بهالشي..بس مو تقصير مني أو انتقام الي جالسه اسويه**..
**أنا تعباااااااااانه لازم**أخذ نفس بعيد عنه علشان أعرف أفكر بستقبلي**..
**ويمكن علشان أعود نفسي على بعده عني**يوم كامل..أنام وحدي بهالبيت**..
**اااااه وحدي..أعيش ..ووحدي اموت**..
**يارب**ساعدني**..
.
.
-**سلطان ..لازم كل شي يكون واضح من البداية..أنا صح طلبت منك**تتزوج لكن مايعني اني تنازلت عن حقوقي**..
**أنا تنازلت لأن هالشي من حقك وما أبي**احرمك منه..فأرجوك لاتحرمني من حقي فيك**..
**اعتدل في جلسته وهو يضغط على**ايدي**..
-**هديل..أنا والله العظيم أموت على ترابك ومو مقياس اني اتزوج يعني**مااحبك..وعلشان ماأجرحك دورت على وحده أقل منك بكل شي**..
**أكبر منك بأربع**سنوات..ومطلقه ..غير كذا غريبه عني..مهما حبيتها مستحيل حبها يوازي حبك**..
**خنقتني**العبره وأنا أقول**
-**بس أنا خايفه تنساني**..
-**جعل ربي ينساني ان نسيتك**لحظه..هديل افهميني..والله حبك في كل خليه فيني ..يجري مع دمي**..
-**ايه بس لازم**نتفق على اشياء قبل ما تملك**..
-* *حبيبتي ..امري..والله لألبي لك كل طلباتك لو على**موتي..أنت عارفه ان هالشي مو بإرادتي..والله لو ما أمي الي مابقالي في الدنيا غيرها**لأعيش أنا وأنت لوحدنا طول العمر**..
**اااااااااااه ((لوحدنا طول**العمر..؟**!!))
**ياليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــت..الله يسامحك ياخالتي..بس كمان**من حقها تشوف عيال ولدها** ..
-**سلطان ..أنا مجروحة ..والله قلبي ينزف..صعب علي اني**اتنازل عن نور عيوني..لكن كل هذا علشانك..لوما أحبك والله لأطلب الطلاق** ..
**حط**ايده بسرعه على فمي**..
-**هديل..أرجوك الا الطلاق..والله مااقدر اعيش من دونك..واذا**وصل الموضوع لطلاق..أنا مستعد اني أوقف في وجه أمي وما ألبي رغبتها ولا أتزوج طول**العمر..بس أرجوك ما أبي أفقدك**..
**أفهميني**..
-**لا سلطان ..مو أنا الي افرق بينك**وبين أمك..وكمان أنت من حقك أنك تتزوج دام العيب فيني**..
**سكتنا شوي..بعدين**قلت**..
-* *وأنا كمان مشتاقه أشوف أولادك**..
-* *ياحبيبتي..هديل ..والله أنت نعمة**عمري مايكفي أشكر ربي عليها**..
-* *المهم سلطان..أنا بقلك كم شرط وأتمنى أنك ماتزعل**مني**..
-* *من حقك ..قولي الي تبينه ..عيوني لك**..
-* *أول شي..أنا الحين ياسلطان**مجروحه..وأنزف..ماأقدر أكابر أكثر..ولا أتحمل شي فوق طاقتي..أنا أبيك تبتعد عني**هالفترة..ماابيك تلمسني**..
**مو أنانية مني ..أو انتقام بالعكس ياسلطان..بس انا**مااقدر الحين..خل جروحي تبرا**..
**غمض عيونه بألم ..كأنه كان يتوقع هالشي..واكتفى**انه هز راسه موافق**..
-**ثاني شي..اذا تزوجت ...زوجتك ماابي اشوفها..ولا يصير بيننا**أي مقابله أو احتكاك..أنا مااتحمل ..كفايه علي الي يحصل بعيد عنها..انا ما اقدر**اشوفها**..
-**حاضر..الي تامرين فيه**..
-**اخر شي انا أبي اسافر لأمي..محتاجتها**ياسلطان..أبي أتنفس..أبي أريح شوي وأعيد حساباتي.. مهما كان أنا بشر..أغير جو عندها**وأرجع**..
-**ان شاء الله ..متى تبين تروحين**..
-**بأقرب فرصه لو بكره**..
-**اااااه**ياهديل..والله ماادري انا اواسيك والا اواسي نفسي..والله فراقك صعب ..كيف وانت**مجروحه ..هالشي بيقتلني**..
.
.
**بعد العصر..كان الموعد الي تمنيت ان ربي**اخذني ولا أشوفه وهو يلبس ويكشخ علشان يروح يخطب..يارب..أنا بشر..والله قلبي لحم**ودم مو حجر**..
**ااااااه يارب اربط على قلبي.. توضيت وصليت ركعتين..وأنا ادعي ربي**الي مابقالي غيره**..
**يارب..أنا ماتحمل..يارب..انت تعلم اني مافعلته الا لرضاك**علي..ياربي..ساعدني..ساعدني..اربط على قلبي..ارزقني درجة الصابرين**..
.
**كنت**أدور أي شي اشغل نفسي فيه ولا اشوفه وهو رايح يخطب..فتحت الاب توب وجلست اكمل تصميم**هجرته من اسابيع**..
**الخطوط اشوفها متشابكه..الشاشه ضبابيه ..مااشوف..ياااارب**رحمتك**..
**وصلني ريحة عطرة قبل مايدخل**..
-**هديل ..خلاص حجزت لنا بكره بعد الظهر**الرحله**..
**رفعت راسي..ااااه ياربي ثبتني..كاشخ على الاخر**..
**ايش قال..؟**!
-**أي**رحله..؟**!!
-**هديل حياتي..نسيتي..بنروح لأمك**..
-**اه تذكرت..حلو ان شاء الله اجهز**اغراضي..بس..في اشياء ابيها من السوق**..
-**اوكي بخلي هند اختي تروح معاك انا بمرهم**الحين باخليها تجيك**..
-**لا**
-**ليه..؟**!
**وتسال..انا ماابي ابين ضعفي لأحد..مو**ناقصني احد يتفرج علي بيوم ملكة زوجي**..
-**أجل بطلت ماني رايحه مكان**..
-**لا**حياتي ليه ماتروحين..خلاص اذا ماتبينها روحي انت..برسلك سواق اهلي**..
-**ليه انت**وينك..؟**!!
**رجعت لأسألتي الغبيه..يعني وين بيكون بالله ..أكيد عند العروسه وأهلها**يحددون معاهم كل شي**..
-**امم لا انا خايف أتأخر عليك..لا تنتظريني**..
**طلع من**جيبه فلوس تركها على الطاوله**..
-**حبيبتي ..لو نقصك شي كلميني وانا احول**لك**..
**ماناظرته..بس هزيت راسي موافقه**..
**اااااه ريحة عطره تدخل لقلبي**وتقطعه..ريحة عطره..تذكرني لما جا يخطبني انا....ياااااه كيف الفرحة تموت**فينا**..!!
**قرب مني..وباس راسي**..
-**استودعك الي خلقك**..
**غمضت عيوني..حسيته**يودعني للأبد..هذي اخر مره يطلع فيها من البيت وهو ملكي انا وبس..بيرجع وهو ملك**لغيري كمان..ااااااه ياربي..ماابي افكر**..
.
.*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآه يا ضوى والله مشتاقه أنش تكملي لي القصة يلا عزيزتي لا تتأخري علي ........ تحيـــــاتي ( اللؤلؤ المكنون ) .

----------


## فتاة الزهور

والله القصة حزينة وتقطع القلب ياضوى هذا حنا وندمجنا مع القصة كيف صاحبة القصة الله يساعدها  ويصبر قلبها

                                                             فتاة الزهور

----------


## ضوى

*السلام عليكم*
*مشكورين خواتي على تفاعلكم*

*وان شاء الله ماراح أتأخر عليكم*

----------


## ضوى

* الجزء الخامس**مرت علي الساعة الأولى بعد**ماطلع أسوأ مماتوقعت..حاولت أشغل نفسي بأي شي**..
**أفتح التيلفزون..مااني قادره**اركز بشي ..كل شوي اناظر الساعه..دخل الحين يشوفها والا باقي..؟**!!
.
.
**ملك**والا باقي..يارب ساعدني..فكرت اروح السوق..اتسلى شوي واشتري هدايا لأمي واخواني**..* *بس انا خايفه ..ومتوتره..أنا دايخه وانا هنا بالبيت واخاف اطلع وادوخ برا**..
**رن**جوالي..فزيت..ركضت اجيبه..أول شي جا في بالي هو..يمكن يقولي صار ظرف وخلاص**مابملك..(متفائلة**)..
**رفعت الجوال لقيتها امي**..
-**هلا يمه ..هلا بتاج**راسي**..
-**هديل ويــــــــــنك يمه ماصرتي تدقين..صار لك 3 ايام ولا حس ولا**خبر**..
**أنا وقتها تذكرت اني ماكلمت امي الا صباح الثلاثاء الي خبرني سلطان بخطبته**بعدها**وانشغلت عن امي**..
-**فديتك يمه ..سامحيني**..
-**شلونك..ايش في صوتك**مخنوق**...
**اااااااه يمه لو تدرين فيني..اااااااه يمه**..
-* *يمه انا بجيكم بكره**ان شاء الله**
-**خير يمه ..صار بينك وبين سلطان شي**..
-**لا يمه ..بس**وحشتوني**..
**حاولت ادافع عبرتي واقولها ..لكن ماقدرت..يمكن كان عندي امل ان سلطان**يرجع بدون مايملك**..
-**صدق ياهديل..ماادري ايش فيني ماني مصدقتك**..
-**شدعوه**يمه..اخبار اخواني كلهم**..
-**كلهم زينين..يمه فيك شي**..
-**وراك يمه..قلتلك مافيني**شي**..
-**زين هديل بغيت اخذ علومك...أجل متى رحلتكم**..
-**بعد الظهر**..
-**يالله**يمه انا بروح اشوف أبوك واخوانك**..
-**سلمي عليهم كثير**
-**ان شاء الله ..في امان**الله**..
-* *في حفظ الكريم**..
.
.
**على الساعة 12 تقريبا..كنت جالسه على**السرير وحاطه المصحف في حضني واراجع حفظي..سمعت صوت الباب..تجمدت الايات على**لساني..اااااااه وصل..يكفيني عذاب ياسلطان..رجعت ..شلون بناظر عيونك الي**شافتها..شلون بمسك ايدك الي صافحتها..؟**!!
**قووووول..؟**!!
-**السلام عليكم**..
**اه**ياربي صوته يعذبني**..
**رفعت راسي..كان في عيونه كلام كثيييييير..كانت مدمعه..وقف**وهو يناظرني**..
-**هـ ــ ـلا**تقدم ورمى غترته ..وجلس جنبي على طرف**السرير**..
-**ااه ياهديل والله فوق طاقتي الي يصير**..
-**ايش فيك**..
-**هديل انت**مسامحتني..؟**!!
-**اي حبيبي..من حقك**..
**كنت خايفه اسئله ..ملك او لا**..
-**هديل**لا تذبحيني..والله الي اشوفه بعيونك عذاااااب**..
-* *سلطان ايش تبي مني اكثر من**كذا..انا مابينت لك شي..حتي الي داخلي تبيني اذبحه**..
-**لا ..بس..اااه ياهديل..ايش**يصير فينا**..
**استجمعت قواي وطلعت حروفي**..
-**خلاص ملكت..؟**!!
**سكت ..ااااه**ياربي..ملك..بهالحظه أنا واياك ياسلطان معانا شخص ثالث**..
-**مبـ ـ ـ ـ**ـروك**ابارك لك حبيبي وانا افقدك..أباركلك..وانا احس شرايني تتقطع..ابارك لك املك**الي بتحققه من غيري**..
-**الله يبارك فيك حبيبتي..امم اتفقنا على الزواج بعد**شهر**..
**يارب انا مو وين اجيب الصبر..من وين وانا اسمعك تقتلني بحروفك**..
**سكتنا**فتره طويله ..ضميت ركبتي لصدري وانا حاضنه المصحف ..ابي احس بالامان**..
-**اتصل علي**السواق يقول انك رفضتي تروحين..ليه..؟**!!
-**لا خلاص ..بطلت..كنت بأشتري لأهلي**هدايا بس خلاص..دام اني بروح روحه مستعجله**..
-* *ولا يهمك حياتي اذا وصلنا هناك**نشتري قبل نروح لهم**..
-**لا ..انا ابي اروح لهم على طول**..
-**قصدك تبين ترتاحين**مني بسرعه**..
**رفعت راسي بسرعه..فاجئتني كلمته..لقيت عيونه تدمع**..
-**اقوى مني**الالم ياسلطان..والله اقوى مني..انا ماابي اعذبك بتصرفاتي معاك**..
**خليها (هدنة**مشاعر)..نرتاح من الضغط..أنا اغير جو واجدد علشان ارجع بنفسيه احسن**..
**وانت تجهز**نفسك للزواج**..
-**هديل..شلون بصبر عنك** ..
.
.
.
**انتظروني**..
.
.*

----------


## فتاة الزهور

الله يساعدها باين من القصة انها تعاني كثير  ومشكورة اخت ضوى  على القصة ويلا ننتظر الجزء الجديد على احر من الجمر ترانا حبينا القصة

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

*نحن بانتظارك يا ضوى*

----------


## عشقي علي

جاري الأنتظااار

----------


## ضوى

*السلام عليكم* 
*هلا خواتي يالله ان شاالله*
* الحين أنزل ليكم الجزء السادس*
*وتشكرون على تفاعلكم* 
*ولاتنسونا من دعاكم*

----------


## ضوى

*الجزء السادس* 

*كنا في الطريق لبيت اهلي بعد**ماستقبلنا ابوي..في السيارة كنت انا وابوي نسولف**وسلطان ساكت..واذا سأله ابوي**يجاوب ويسكت..الي مايعرفه سلطان ان اهلي للحين مايعرفون..ويمكن كان متخوف علشان كذا**مايتكلم..هدنة المشاعر بدأت من امس..كلامنا صار قليل مع بعض..لكن كلنا نتعذب..حاسه**فيه انا..مو قادر ينام..كله**يتقلب على الفراش..الي عذبني انه مشتااااق لي بس مو**قادر يقرب مني بناء على طلبي..امس حط ايده على شعري وبعد لحظات شالها..انا ماابي**احرمه..ولا ابي انحرم منه..لكن مو الحين ياسلطان ..أنا تعبانه**..
**حاولت اتحاشى**نظراته الي تذبحني..احسه يتابعني بعيونه وانا ارتب اغراضي اليوم الصباح..وكل مالتفت**له ناظر شي ثاني**..
.
.
**بعد ساعتين من وصلنا بيت اهلي كنت انا عند امي**واخواتي وسلطان مع ابوي واخواني في المجلس**..
**دخل علينا ابوي واخواني** ..
-**هديل**يبه ..زوجك يبي يودعك ..بيمشي الحين**..
**ماس كهربائي سرا في جسمي..ااه ياسلطان**والله فراقك ما اقواه..بس احسن لك ولي**..
-**ان شاء الله يبه**..
**قمت وانا في**الطريق تسحبني اختي وتهمس** 
-**عاد لا اوصيك ودعيه زين هاه..ههههههه**من جد في**هالدنيا ناس ماتدري عن شي..اودعه زين..والله مناي ماافارقه لحظه**..
**دخلت عليه**وكان مبين انه تعبان..حاط راسه بين ايديه..اول ماسمعني ..رفع راسه**وابتسم**لي**..
-**هلا ..هلا بروحي**..
**حسيت ان كل حرف يطلع من قلبه..ااااااه ياسلطان والله**ماابي اعذبك..اسفه حبيبي والله ماتهون علي**..
**قربت منه وجلست جنبه**..
**سكتنا**شوي**..
-**هديل رحلتي بعد ساعة تقريبا..تامريني شي..؟**!!
**ناظرته ..كانت عيونه الي**تتكلم..كان يقولي حرام عليك ..حتى انا مو ذنبي**..
**كان يقولي..ماابي ارجع**لوحدي..محتاجك**..
**بعدت عيوني عنه ..مااقدر اناظرها اكثر..كلنا نتعذب بدون ذنب**اقترفناه..يارب انت ادرى فينا..ساعد قلوبنا يارب**..
-**انا اسفه سلطان**..
**مسك**ايدي**..
-**حبيبتي من حقك الي تسوينه لا تعتذرين..انا الي اسف..اسف اني عذبتك**معاي..انا مااستاهلك ياهديل**..
-**سلطان ..أرجوك ..الله يخليك ...لا تقول هالكلام**الي يصير مقدر ومكتوب لنا**..
-**ااااااه ياهديل ..ماطاوعك قلبك حتى تقولين**لأهلك..خايفه علي وأنا أأذيك**..
-**خلاص حبيبي..أرجوك..خلاص..أنا بقولهم بعد**ماتسافر..وأنت لا تشغل نفسك فيني..أنا معاي ربي**..
-**اوكي قلبي..انا بحولك مصروفك**اول مااطلع..وراح اتركك هنا حتى تتصلين فيني واجيك..أبيك ترتاحين..بس أرجوك لا**تطولين علي..أنا محتاجك**..
-**ان شاء الله** ..
**وقف..ووقفت معاه..مشى خطوتين**ووقف**..
-**هديل**..
-**عيونها**..
-**أرجوك..والله محتاج..مافيني حياة**..
**عرفت ايش**يقصد..رغم الهدنه الي حددناها ..لكن رحمته..حنيت عليه..حسيت انه طفلي الي ماولدته**محتاج حضني**..
**هزيت راسي اني موافقه**..
**رجع لي على طول وحضني بقوووه..اااااااه**يااااربي..بيذبحني هالانسان..نبضاتنا زادت..من زماان حبيبي عن حضنك الصادق..بدأ**يبكي..دموعه زلزلتني..دموعه قطعت اخر قناع كبرياء لبسته..بكيت معاه..ااه مااصعب**فراقك..وما أصعب قربك..قلي حبيبي..أي واحد فيهم اختار..؟**!!
**ابعد عنك...والا اجيك**وانت مع غيري**..
-**هديـ ـ ـل..بشتـ ـ ـاق لـ ـك**..
**حضنته اكثر..كان امنيتي وقتها**اني ادخله بين ضلوعي..هناك بيكون في امان..مافي احد معانا**..
**بكيت في حضنه ..بكاء**المسجون بذنب غيره..بكاء الزوجة الي تهدي زوجها لغيرها ومابيدها شي تحافظ**عليه**..
**ااااااه ياربي ..وين الاقي الصبر ويــــــــــــن؟**!!
**حبيبي صدره**يشهق..ومع كل شهقه يقطع شرايني..روحي تتقطع مع انفاسه**..
**ابي اموت**بهالحضن**..!!
**محتاجته يضمني طول العمر..ماابيه يروح لغيري** ..**ماابيـــــــــــــــه يروح لغيـــــــري**
.
.
**كانت تقرأ مجله..بعد دقايق**تركتها وسألتني**..
-**هديل**..
-**هلا**..
-**ايش فيك..؟**!!
-**انا ..مافيني**شي..؟**!!
-**تضحكين على مين..هديل الكل حاس ان بينك انت وسلطان شي**..
-**روان الله**يرضى عليك انت طفله وماتدرين عن شي**..
-**طفله في عينك..دخلت الــ19 وانت تقولين**طفله**
-**هههههههههههه حتى لو كبرت تضلين ماتفهمين شي**..
-**لا من جد ياهديل انا**دخلت اليوم على امي وابوي وهم يتكلمون فيك..والله ياهديل الكل قلقان عليك..انا طفله**مايخالف..بس ايش تفسرين زيارتك المفاجأه ..وسرحانك**..
**والا دموعك بعد ماراح سي**العمده**..
**ذهلتني روان بكلامها..يعني الكل حاس ان في شي**..
.
.
**بكيت في**حضن امي ساعه او اكثر..بعد ماشكيت لها همي**..
**شاركتني امي وخواتي الدموع..ابوي**كان يسترجع..ويصبرني بكلماته الثابته الي تربيت عليها من انا طفله..اخواني في**البدايه ثاروا..والي يتوعد ..والي يحلف اني ماارجع له..لكن كلمات ابوي بعد مااخذني**في حضنه هدت الكل..وانا اولهم**..
.
.
**انتظروني**..
**سأعود محملة بحروفي**التي لم تكتمل..وسامحوني ان جاوزت حدي في التأخير**
.
.*

----------


## ضوى

*الجزء السابع*

*بعد ماحطيت راسي على**المخدة..انهدم سد الذكريات علي..تذكرت وانا على فراشي في بيت اهلي أول ماخطبني**سلطان**..
**اااااه من الذكريات..مرت علي وغرقت في امواجها..حسيت بصداع رهيب من كثر**مابكيت اليوم في حضن امي..يا حبيبتي يايمه..تصبرني وهي تتألم**..
**يا حبيبتي**يايمه..احس قلبها بيتوقف من الخوف علي..ومع كذا تصبرني**..
**لما جيت هنا عند اهلي**حسيت ان في احد اشكي له همي واحزاني..حسيتهم شاركوني دموعي واهاتي**..
**الله لا**يحرمني منهم..فعلا انا الحين بحاجتهم..بحاجة الطاقة الي ترجعني لسلطان وانا**أقوى**..
**ترجعني للحياة الي بعيشها لوحدي..انا خايفه سلطان يلتهي بزوجته وعياله**وينساني..اااااااه خايفه ينساني**..
**على الاقل ياليت اهلي هنا معاي بالرياض..كان**يواسوني باليوم الي بأجلس فيه لوحدي**..
.
.
**صحيت الفجر وتوضيت وصليت..وانا**راجعه انام ناظرت جوالي كان في** new messag
**فتحته..(هديل..وصلت البيت من الساعه** 10* *وللحين مو جايني نوم..تعودت على حضنك..موحش البيت بعدك..والله مقبره**)
**انقبض**قلبي على حبيبي..وعلى طول اتصلت فيه**..
**بعد اول رنه** 
-**والله حرام الي يصير**فيني..من لي بعدك**..
-**حبيبي**..
-**عيونه وقلبه وروحه..هديل وحشتيني..وربي مو قادر**انا وين اروح بعدك**..
-**خلاص سلطان ..الله يخليك حاول تنام ..صارلك كم يوم**ماتنام**..
-**حسيتي فيني.؟**!
-**شلون مااحس فيك..انت قلبي**..
-**طيب هديل ايش**الحل..ابي شي يحل لي الدوامه الي اعيشها**..
.
.
**مرت الأيام ثقيلة..صعبة**علي..وأنا أحسب كم باقي يوم ويتزوج حبيبي..لكن الي خفف علي وجودي عند أهلي الي**ماكانوا يتركوني لوحدي أبدا**وكل يوم يطلعوني علشان أغير جو..سلطان كل يوم**يكلمني..ويشكيلي حاله..وانا حيل اشتقت له**..
**بعد كل مكالمه لازم ابكي ..أبكيه**حبيب بعيد..ابكيه زوج بأفقده..أبكي ذاك الطفل الي انتظره..ابكي عمري الـ26 الي**انرسمت نهايته من الحين**..
**كل يوم يمر علي اعتبره يقربني لنهايتي ..رفضت ارجع قبل**زواجه..انا محتاجه اهلي يوم زواجه**..
**اااااه يايوم زواجه**..
**ااااااه ياذاك**اليوم شلون بتحمله**..
.
.
**قبل زواجه بيوم كنت احس ببروده في اطرافي..وحراره**في باقي جسمي..احس جسمي متكسر**..
**بديت امرض..حاولت اقاوم بالمسكنات والزنجبيل**والليمون الي امي تسويه لي..لكن مافي فايده..احس كل ساعه تمر علي..تتعبني**اكثر**..
**حاولوا اهلي اروح للمستشفى بس رفضت**..
**كل شوي اقول ان شاء الله**اتحسن..اخوي الصغير جلس جنبي يبكي**..
-* *انا عارف انه السبب..الله لا يوفقه**..
-* *سامي ..حرام تدعي على واحد مسلم..بعدين انا دائما كذا امرض**..
**ملامحه كانت**تكذبني..ماحسيت بنفسي الا وانا نايمه**..
**صحيت على صوت الجوال**..
**قمت بتثاقل** ..**حاولت اقوم اجيبه بس ماقدرت**..
-**روان ..روان..اعطيني الجوال**..
**ناظرت زين كان**فراشها فاضي..شكلهم لسى صاحيين..وقف الاتصال**..
**رجعت رميت نفسي على**الفراش**..
**وانا احس نفسي بمووووووت..ماني قادره حتى اتنفس..شي جاثم على صدر**بيقتلني..يارب ساعدني**..
**اللهم اني ابرأ من حولي وقوتي واستعين بحولك وقوتك فإنه**لا حول ولاقوة لي الا بك**..
**غمضت عيوني..كانت تدمع..ماادري من الالم الي احس فيه**بجسمي..والا الالم الي بقلبي**..
**سمعت وقتها احد فتح الباب**..
**كانت امي..حطت**ايدها على جبيني** 
-**يمه هديل..زوجك على الخط**..
**فتحت عيوني..كان في ايدها جوال**ابوي**..
-**سلطان**..
-**ايه يمه ..تقدرين تكلمينه والا لا**..
-**لا يمه**اقدر..اعطيني اياه**..
**اخذت الجوال منها بصعوبه وهي طلعت وسكرت**الباب**..
-**هلا**..
-**هديل ايش فيك..حبيبتي ليه ماقلتي انك تعبانه**..
-**لا تعب**بسيط**..
-* *والله صوتك منتهي ..فديتك ليته فيني ولا فيك**..
-**لا حبيبي**سلامتك**..
**كلمني شوي وقفلت لاني ماكنت اقدر اكمل**..
.
.
**يوم زواجه بعد**العصر فقدت وعيي ..وما صحيت الا بالمستشفى**..
**كان عندي حمى ..وانخفض علي**الضغط**..
**امي ماسكه ايدي وايدي الثانيه فيها مغذيه**..
**كانت تبكي..وابوي**يسكتها..أنا لحظتها تذكرت ان اليوم يوم زواجه..حسيت قلبي انقبض**..
**اليوم ينتقل**حبيبي لبيت مو بيتي..لفراش مو فراشي..لأنثى مو أنا**..
**ااااااااه ياربي ..الصبر** ..**يارب الصبر**..
**كتب لي الدكتور تنويم حتى تستقر حالتي**..
**بعدها قررت امي تجلس**معاي بس أنا رفضت..أنا كبيره ومايحتاج**..
**طلعوا اهلي من المستشفى..وبقيت**وحيـــــــــده..وزوجي اليوم بيضيع مني..غمضت عيوني..تخيلت لو اني على هالفراش بعد**ولادتي**..
**يااااااااااه..كان اشياء كثير بتتغير..كان عطشي للأمومة ارتوى..كان**زوجي جنبي الحين**..
**حاولت أنام ماقدرت..حاولت ابعد افكاري**ماقدرت**..
**ماقدرت**..
**ااااااه من العجز الي يقيدك حد الموت**..
**الحين الساعة** 9..**سلطان..ايش تسوي الحين..؟**!!
**سلطان..أنت سبب مرضي..وأنت**علاجي**..
**ويــــــــنك..حبيبي..ويـــــــــنك..؟**!!
.
.
**الساعة 12**تقريبا..دق جوالي..رفعته..(الحب..سلطان) يتصل بك**ايدي ارتجفت..ماقدرت ارد..لساني**انعقد..يتصل علي بيوم زواجه..؟**!!
**والله حسيت في البدايه اني اتحلم..أو أن المرض**أثر فيني**..
**جلس يدق فترة بعدين رديت**..
**جلست ساكته**..
-**هديل**..!!
-**ايـ ـ**ـه**..
-**حبيبتي..كيفك الحين..؟**!!
**اااااااااااه سلطان وتسأل ..بالله شلون بيكون**حالي بهاليوم..ايش تتوقع**..
-* *الحمد لله**..
-* *اليوم احسن..؟**!!
-* *ان شاء**الله..انت حبيبي شلونك**..
-* *انا ياهديل مشتاقلك..حتى يوم زواجي والله ماله طعم**وانا عايش من دونك**..
-* *هديل ممكن اطلبك ولا ترديني**..
-* *عيوني لك..من متى وانا**ارد لك طلب**..
-* *ما ابيك تفكرين فيني اليوم الله يخليك..اشغلي نفسك مع اهلك**واخوانك**..
**هنا خنقتني العبرة..وبكيت**..
-**أنـ ـا بالمستـ ـ ـشفى ياسـ**ـلطان**
-**ايش فيييييييييك؟**!!
-**تعباااانه والله فوق طاقتي الي يصير**..
-**فديتك**ياربي فيني ولا فيك..حبيبتي انتظريني بكرة بجيك**..
-**من جدك ياسلطان..؟**!
-**أي**والله بقول انك تعبانه ..ماهي اغلى منك**..
-**لا ياسلطان..والله لو جيت ما أخليك**تشوفني**..
-**لــــــــــيه..؟**!!
-* *انا لو بوافق ماكان خليتك تتزوج من اول..مهما**كان هي انسانه ..وانا استودعت ربي حياتي وما بيضيعني**..
.
.
**انتظروا بوحي**القادم فهو الاخيــــــــــر**
.
.
**دمتم*

----------


## ضوى

*الجزء الخامس*

*قفلت من سلطان وأنا منهاره ..كنت أبكي**وأبكي..اشكي لخالقي حالتي..انما اشكو بثي وحزني لله رب**العالمين**..
.
.
**حسيت اني مخنوقه نفسي احد يكون جنبي..اتصلت بأمي وطلبتها**تجي ويطلعوني من المستشفى لأني تعبت**....
**بعد نص ساعه تقريبا كان ابوي وأمي عندي**وبعد محاولات وافقوا اني اطلع**..
**كان ابو**يسترجع ويقول**..
-**ضيم قليبك يابنتي**مايداويه المستشفى**..
.
.
.
**بعد سنه من هالاحداث أكتب رساله للي**فقدته**..
.
.
((**إليك يابعيد..اليك اكتب بأنامل جرحها العيش تحت**وطأتك**..
**وبعيون قرحتها الدموع على فراقك..أين أنت..أهذا وعدك..؟**!!
**سأنثر**ماكتمته سنه كامله بين يديك وسأجعلك ياظالمي الحكم**..
**سلطان..تذكر لهفتك علي بعد**ان عدت اليك كنت لم تكمل حينها الاسبوع من زواجك**..
**تذكر دموعك على صدري وأنت**تشتكي مما فعله بك فراقي**..
**مضت الايام جميله..حالمه..كما كانت ..اثبت لي حينها**قدرتك على التعدد..كنت أعيش تلك الأيام وكأنني انا العروس وليست هي**..
**كنت أصم**آذاني عنوة عن كلماتهم القاتلة.."بينقلب بعد ماتحمل زوجته الثانية**.."
**لكن لم**صدقت كلماتهم.وكبت صممي..؟**!!
**اذكر يومها اني اتصلت عليك كثيرا وكنت تقفل**الخط..قلقت عليك..ولم تأتي ذلك اليوم..كان يومي ..لكنك لم تأتي..بعدها بيوم جئت بعد**أن تفطر قلبي..لن أنسى ماححيت منظرك في ذلك اليوم..كنت تمسك يدي..وعيناك تذرف**الدموع وانت تلفظ الحروف**..
-**هديل..اشرك ساره حامل..اخيرا ياهديل والله مو**مصدق..فرحتك يومها انستني الحياة**..
**أن أراك تبكي من الفرح أشعر حينها بأني ملكت**الدنيا بما فيها**..
**كنت تضع راسك في حضني وأنت تبني بقية أحلامك مع طفلك**المنتظر..كنت أنصت جيدا..علّي أكون من بين الأحلام**..
.
.
**مرت الايام وأنت**ترتقب طفلك..ونسيت طفلة تسكنني أرهقها الحنين إليك..لم يكن يكفيك يوم أعيشه بدونك**لتكمل المشوار في بيتي وحضني**..!!
**كنت أكتم غيرتي من طفلك الذي ماتفتأ تذكره وأمه**أمامي وكأني خلقت من حجر**..
**وكأن رضاي عن زواجك هو رضاي أيضا أن تعيش معي جسدا**بلا روح..أنا لا ألوم فطرتك البشريو لطفلك..لكن من أنا الآن بالنسبة لك..هل لا زالت**هديل..هديل..؟**!!
**كل شيء تحملته من أجلك**..
**ومن أجلك فقط**..
**لم أشتكي قط..من**ضيوفك وأصدقائك وأهلك طيلة فترة حملها..كنت أقدر خوفك عليها وعلى جنينها**..
**يوم**ولادتها كنت أصلي وأدعي أن يسهل عليها الولادة وأن لا يحرمك طفلا انتظرته** ..
**ولا**أمه التي ستربيه**..
**عشت أياما صعبه لوحدي وكنت تعتذر لي عدم قدرتك بسبب الزوار**الوافدين بيتها**..
**وأنا هنا أقاسي لوعتي وحدي..أطلبك طفلك لأراه كنت متلهفه لرؤية**من انتظرته مني لكنه لم يأتي ..لكنك تعتذر ..وأنا أقرأ في عينيك رفضها وخوفها على**وليدها مني**..
**اااااااه كم قاسيت من ألم هجرانك..كنت أتحمل مزاجك الصعب بعد أن**تاتي من عندها**..
**ماذنبي أنا إن كانت لا تفهمك..؟**!!
**ماذنبي ان كانت**تؤذيك..؟**!!
**هل علي دائما ان اتحمل مالايطيقه الاخرون ؟؟**اتذكر سلطان كم كنت**تهمشني ..بحجة انشغالك**..!!
**اتذكر يوم اتيتني تخبرني..بقرارك الاخير**...
"**لك**يوم ..ولها يومين**.."
**واحتججت بدراستي للماجستير التي ستشغلني..وعندما**اعترضت..رميت بسهمك الذي فتتني**..
"**ريان يبيله تربية..ايش دراك انت**اصلا**.."
**شطرت حروفك كل خلية في جسدي..زلزلتني**..
**اعتذرت لي بعد ان انهرت بين**يديك..لكنك لم تغير رأيك**..
**عشت بعدها ظلام لم تنيره جذوة وعودك**..
**اااااااه**ياسلطان اهكذا يكون جزاء من احبك..؟؟؟**كل يوم يمر علي ابكي فيه عليك..ابكي حبك**الذي تلاشى مع ابوتك**..!!
**دراستي لم تشغلني عنك كما ظننت..بل زادني بعدك**رهقا**..
**اسكت الافواه المتطفلة لمعرفة ماحل بي بصعوبة المرحلة الدراسية التي امر**بها**..
.
**الم تشعر بي بعد..؟؟**!!
**لم كنت تأبى الدفاع عني..؟؟**اتذكر ذلك**اليوم..عندما جئت إلى أمك بعد ان اتصلت تطلبني..تفاجأت بوجودك عندها**..
**وتسمرت**عيناي على من تحمله في حضنك..كنت في غاية الحنان مع طفلك**..
**لأول مره اشاهدك**تمارس الأبوه**..
**ابتسمت لي**..
"**هديل تعالي شوفي ريان**"
**اقتربت منك بوجل.كنت**اقلب نظري في المكان خوفا من وجودها..هززت رأسك مشجعا**جلست بجانبك على حافة**الكنبة ..مددت بطفلك لي ..ارتجفت اطرافي..واحتبس النفس في صدري..أهذا ابنك**حبيبي..؟**!!
**تناولته منك بيدان ترتجفان..ضممته لصدري ..ياااااااااه هل فعلا هذا**الصغير ابنك..؟**!!
**مايؤكد لي انه من صلبك..انفه الحاد رغم صغره..عيناه**العميقتان..رائحته..تأملته طويلا..ثم ضممته اخرى..يكفيني أن يكون جزء منك**لأعشقه..اغمضت عيناي وأنا اتلذذ بقرب الصغير من صدري**..
**تمتمت امك وهي تمسح**دموعها.."الله لا يحرمك يابنيتي**"
**ايقظتني كلماتها من حلم جميل كنت احلمه مع هذا**الطفل ..ياااااااه كم تقتل الحروف احلام نزرعها ببلاهه**..
**ليست فقط كلمات امك من**ايقظتني ..بل صراخ سارة وهي تنزع طفلها مني وكأنها تنقذه..تجمدت مكاني..لأول مره**أراها**..
**لأول مره أرى من تقاسمني فيك..لماذا ياسلطان..؟**!!
**ألم تعدني أن لا**أراها..؟**!!
**أم أن وعودك تلاشت مع حبك**..!!
**كانت تزبد وترعد..وتتوعدني ان مسست**طفلها بسوء**..
**عيناي غرقت بالدموع ..حاولت أن أخرج الحروف من حلقي الشائك..فما**استطعت** ..
**نظرت وقت عجزي إليك ..كنت استنجد بك**..
**لكنك خذلتني..خذلت ثقتي**بك..كانت تهينني امامك..ولم تحرك ساكن**..
**اااااااااه ادميتني..ادميتني**..
**عدت**وقتها الى بيتي وانا منهاره لحقت بي بعدها**..
**كنت تعتذر ..لكن هل يبني الاعتذار**اسوار هدمت..؟**!!
**بررت لي موقف امك التي جمعتنا في ذات المكان لتحسن علاقة زوجتك**بي**...!!
**اذا كان هذا مايمليه عليها عقلها..فأين انت ..أين مشاعري أنا ..أين وعدك**لي**..
**هل ذهبت ادراج الرياح...؟**!!
**ضقت أنا من العيش معك..دونك**..!!
**كنت أصلي**وأبكي.."يارب خذ لي حقي**"

**اتصلت بوالدي..فماعاد مابين ضلوعي**يحتمل**..
.
**لماذا لا نشعر بن نحب الا عندما نفقده..؟**!!
**لماذا ياسلطان لا**ينفض الغبار عن حبك لي الا الفراق..؟**!!

.
.
**وصلت إلى مرفأ**الذكريات..الى مورد الحب..إلى "أهلي**"..
**ارتميت في حضن لطالما اشتقت اليه..لا**أزال أحتاجه..إلى أمي**..
**احسست وقتها بآلام اعجز عن وصفها..كنت أتعلل بمشقة السفر**البري الذي أثر على صحتي المرهقه**..
.
.
**لم أستطيع أن أهجر اتصالاتك**المتكرره..رغم ما جزمته على نفسي**..
**رديت عليك بعد فتره من اتصلاتك**المتكرره**..
**زلزلتني كلمتك**..
-**طلقت سارة..العيشة معاها جحيم..والله لو ما ريان**ماعشت معاها دقيقه**..
-**وريان..؟**!!
-**ماادري..بس هي تعرف انه نقطة ضعفي أكيد**بتصر انها تربيه**..
.
.
**لم اتحمل الآلام التي شلت كياني..اسعفت الى**المستشفى**..
.
.
-**عزيزتي انا آسفه ..لكن حالتك النفسية والصحية سببت في**سقوط جنينك**..!!
.
.
.
**دمت حبي كما**أنت..زوجتك**))



**تمت*

----------


## ضوى

*نهاية القصة انشوف ردت فعل زوجها بعد ما قرأ الرسالة ومع الجزء الأخير*

*بالنسبة لسلطان أول ماقرا رسالتي زي ماقلت من أول جلس يومين وبعدهااتصلكلمني في البدايه وهو مصدوم يقول انا صعقتني جملتكالأخيـــــــــــــــرهانك حملتي ..وانا وسارة السبب في سقوط الجنينعذبتني..وما خلاني اناااممن بعد موقف سارة في بيت أهل زوجي طبعا انا رحتلأهلي..**

يقول اني كلمتها علشان تعتذر لك بس رفضت ..وصار لهم مشكله وراحت عنداهلها.. 
الي قطع قلبي كلامه وهو يعتذر لي ..يقول والله اني اعرف اني اظلمكبس كنتاتناسى بطفلي ..والي خلاني اتمادى اكثر سكوتك علي ..واعرف انك ماراحتشتكينوسارة هي الي اقترحت على يومين لها ويوم لك علشان يصير يوم لها ويوملريان علىقولتها.. 
جلس يعتذر لكل موقف..يقول كنت اغلط عليك علشانارضي سارة مو حبا فيها بسماابيها تمنعني من ريان... 
ااااااااااهيااااقسوتها ..يقول مره كان يومها وتأخر عندي لأن صديقه جا من أمريكاومايعرف الا بيتي..فأحرمته ينام جنب ريان وقفلت عليها وعلى ريانالغرفه... 
ااااااااااااااااه ياربي والله مااقدر اكمل ..بموت من البكى علىحبيبي..اشوفه ينهانقداااااااااامي ومااقدر اسوي شي... 
اليوم كلمنيقال ان اهلها اشترطوا انها تربي ريان حتى تتزوج بعدين يكون في رعايةابوه... 
بس الحمد لله كان متقبل الموضوع نسبيا ..يقول اهم شي انكقدرتي تحملين بتعوضيني.. 
بعد يومين جاي سلطان وبرجع معااااااااهبرجعلحضنه لوحدي.. 
برجع لحب وقفه الزمن سنة كاااامله.. 
ااااااااااااااهمشتااااااااااقتله... 
ارجوووووووووووكم..ارجوووووووووووووووووكمارجوووووووووووووووكمادعوا لي اني احمل..ااااااه اشتقت للأطفال..ادعولياعوض حبيبي.. 
ادعوووووووووولي..*

----------


## فتاة الزهور

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة اخت ضوى على القصة الحلوة ويارب يارب الله يرزقها بالذرية الصالحة يارب وننتظر مشاركاتج القادمة والله يعطيج العافية 
                                                                            فتاة الزهور

----------


## ضوى

*السلام عليكم ..*
*كيفكم؟ نزلت لكم بقية القصة*
*لأني ربما خلال هاليومين انشغل وما اقدر ادخل على النت*
*إذا قدرت فخير وبركة*
*أما إذا ماقدرت فقد انهيت لكم بقية القصة*
*ونسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

آآآآآآآآآآه والله أحس أنها عانت كثيييييير بس الحمد لله الله عوضها خير في النهاية
والحمد لله زوجها رجع لها واعترف بخطأه وإن شاء الله أنها تحمل وتجيب توأم قولوا يارب

أشك أن هالوحده أنت يا ضوى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Princess

ما جزاء الصبر
الا احتساب الأجر
وتحقيق الأماني

خالص دعائي لهديل
وكل من مرت بظروف هديل
ياكثرهم في زماننا.. الا ان هديل نشرت قصتها
الله يكون بالعون...

ضوى
عوافي عليش عزيزتي وتسلم الأنامل اللي نقلت لنا القصه
وبنتظار رجعتك بأقرب فرصه
بالسلامه يارب

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن
..>> تنقل للقسم المناسب ..

----------


## مـاريـا

الله يعطيش العاافية خيتوو ضوى ...

الله يصبر هديل ..
ويرزقها بالذرية الصالحة إن شاء الله ...

تحياتي
^_^ مـاريـنـو ^_^

----------


## fatemah

اللهم بحق الزهراء وابيها وبعله وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اعط هذه المراة مرادها ولا تخيبها يا الله

----------


## ضوى

*أشكركم جميعاً على مروركم الكريم وبوركتم واللهيسمع منكم ويقضي حاجة اختنا هديل*
*أختي اللؤلؤ المكنون لا لست أنا صاحبة القصة الحمد لله عندي بنت وولدين* 
*ربي يوفقكم جميعاً*

----------


## ضوى

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...*
*كيفكم اشتقت اليكم كثيراً* 

*اليوم جايبة اليكم آخر أحداث قصتنا*
*وهي على لسان اختنا هديل تقول:*

*الي سأل عن اخباااري

الحمد لله ..حبيت اطمنكم اني في غااااااااااية السعادة دام حبيبي عندي ..الله لا يغير علينا...

سافرنا ماليزيا واخترنا ماليزيا بالذات علشان نعيد ذكريات شهر العسل..(جربوا هالحركة انكم تسافرون بعد مده من الزواج للأماكن الي رحتوا لها بشهر العسل..)

بجد كان للأيام الي فاتت وقع خاااااص في نفوسنا..الحمد لله جددنا الحب الي بيننا..

ويااارب تكون نهاية الاحزااان..ويرزقني ربي بجنين يحيي احشائي..

لا تنسوني من دعواتكم الطاااااهره* 

*وربي يوفق الجميع*

----------


## آهات عاشقه

تسلمي خيه ضوى على القصه الاكثر من رائعه 


والله يرزق هديل ويعوض صبرها خير

والله يقضي جميع حوائجها 

دمتي لنا

----------


## سوبر ستار العشق

والله يرزق هديل ويعوض صبرها خير

والله يقضي جميع حوائجها

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*قصة* 

*تملئها ادموع ويعطرها الحزن*


*كلماتها مؤثرة ومشاعرها اخترقت القلب*
*فخالطت دموعها دموعي المواسيه لها*



*الله  يرزقها الصبر والسلوان*
*والذريه الصالحه*


*دمتـــ بود*

----------


## ضوى

*تشكرون خواتي على ردودكم المعبرة* 
*والله يسمع لدعائكم*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*تدرين خيه ذرفت دموعي* 

*الله يرزقها انشالله ما تريد* 

*والله ينولها مرادها*

----------


## النغم انيني

الله يرزقها الذرية الصالحة 
وماقصرتي يالغلا على الطرح الروووووعه

----------


## ضوى

*أشكر لكم ردودكم ومشاعركم الطيبة*

*والله إن شاء الله يرزقها الذرية الصالحة*

*وربي يوفقكم*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشكووره خيتو
ربي يرزقها بالذريه الصالحه
ورجوع زوجها الها نتيجه صبرها 
الحمد لله على كل حال
تحياتي ومشكوره خيتو
ريووووووووش

----------


## أسرار الليل

ياربي .. ولله اقراها ودموعي فوق خدودي .. واكتب اللحين واني قاعده اصيح .. الحمدلله الله عوضها ورجعت لرجلها .. وان شااء الله يااااارب بحق محمد وال محمد ترزق هديل الذريه الصالحه ياااااااارب ..
كل الشكر لكـ أختي هديــل ع نقلكـ القصه ...
يعطيكـ العااافيهـ ..

----------

